# Mein Teich verabschiedet sich...



## Yogibubu (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Teichgemeinde



Bevor ich den LKW mit 7 m3 Erde bestelle, versuche ich ein letztes Mal in Erfahrung zu bringen, was mit meinem Teich los sein kann. 
Dieses Jahr geht es nur noch Bergab! Im Frühjahr sah alles noch gut aus. Fast alle Fische gut den Winter überstanden, die Seerosen überlebt und alle Pflanzen kamen wie immer. Doch im Sommer fingen meine Fische an sich vereinzelt zu verabschieden! Das Wasser klar und sauber, die Wasserwerte soweit auch OK. Dann fing der Rest der Fische nach und nach zu verenden (verhielten sich komisch, apathisch, und wenn man sie anstubste, schwammen sie wie nach einem Wespenstich… nahezu orientierungslos, manche konnten die Muskeln nicht koordinieren (sie machten Schwimmbewegungen, schwammen aber nicht vorwärts! Auf dem Wasser schwamm etwas, was sich auf dem Boden wie pflanzliche Stalagmiten bildete und beim Warmen Wetter aufschwamm! Nun sind alle Fische in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen.

Was mir jedoch viel mehr Sorgen macht, ist das Wasser! Es ist kristallklar, aber braun! Wie Sepia! Die Wasserwerte: GH etwas hoch, bei 20, Cl2 bei1, KH6od, PH 7,2 NO2 0,5 mg/l NO3 10 mg/l

Können zu viele Seerosen zu sehr am Wasser zerren?

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andreas, 
 ich gehöre auch zu denen, die besser schweigen sollten - weil ich verstehe davon nichts.....

Aber was mir spontan durch den Kopf ging, als ich die Fotos sah war: 
mal abgesehen von den Seerosen, die es da nicht gab, sieht Dein Wasser genauso aus, wie meine 
alten Güllesilofundamente aussahen, als dort die Restgülle mit dem Regenwasser vermischt drin stand. 

Könnte es sein, dass Du diesbezüglich irgendeinen Eintrag gehabt hast 
(z.B. durch Starkregen von umliegenden Feldern und Weiden oder so) ?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Aug. 2014)

Seerosen zehren nicht am Wasser. Dein Wasser ist nicht OK und in der braunen Suppe wollen auch die Fische nicht...


----------



## Yogibubu (22. Aug. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Seerosen zehren nicht am Wasser. Dein Wasser ist nicht OK und in der braunen Suppe wollen auch die Fische nicht...


Dass das Wasser nicht OK ist weiß ich selbst. Es ist jedoch geruchlos und geschmacklos... Doch woher die Farbe? Gülle ist es garantiert nicht!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2014)

Huminsäure ? Also von Tort? Aber bei deinen Werten außerhalb des Sauren ist es das eigendlich auch nicht.
Vergiss die Fische und warte ab was sich so entwickelt in deinem Teich. Vielleicht den Teich mit Wasserflöhen (lebendes Fischfutter aus dem Zoohandel) impfen, wenn du da irgend eine Bakterien Pest im Teich hast, könnten die Wasserflöhe da was ausfiltrieren. Was macht das andere Leben im Teich. Irgend welche Libellenlarven, Wasserkäfer oder ähnliches zu sehen?

Kannst du Regenwasser aus der Dachrinne einleiten so das der Teich nach und nach überläuft und Frischwasser da rein kommt?


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Denke ein LKW zu bestellen ist immer die schlechteste Lösung.
Mein Wasser sah auch mal so braun aus. Ich habe viele Tannenzapfen drin und Laub, Tannennadeln, sogar einzelne Zweige und mal ein Apfel landen drin.
Das hat das Wasser so eingefärbt.
Ist so was ähnliches bei dir der Fall ?
Könnte es sein, dass ein Unkrautgift hinein gekommen ist oder ein Hund mit Zeckenmittel ?
Sind die Fische vielleiht einfach schon zu alt, sodass sie ihr natürliches Ende gefunden haben ?
Das Braune, was da aufschwamm waren vielleicht Algen oder Mulm, der durch den Gasgehalt nach oben getrieben ist.
Hast du Unterwasserpflanzen drin ?
Mit den ganzen Werten und was Wasserwerte etc angeht bin ich leider so ahnungslos, wie....


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2014)

Yogi,
wie sieht es denn mit Sauerstoffzufuhr an Deinem Teich aus ? 
Hast Du einen Filter laufen ? Sind da viele Ablagerungen am Teichgrund, aus denen Faulgase aufsteigen können.
Die Farbe kann vom Brunnenwasser sein ( eisenhaltig ) , hab ich auch, aber das schadet den Fischen
nicht.


----------



## meinereiner (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

klares Wasser muss nicht notwendigerweise heißen, dass das Wasser für die Fische gut ist.
In einem früheren Beitrag wurde schon mal darauf hingewiesen, dass bei dir leicht Oberflächenwasser aus der Umgebung in den Teich fließen kann.
Damit natürlich auch Rasendünger, Blumendünger etc.
Füllst du den Teich mit Brunnenwasser? So wie dein Teich eingewachsen ist, nehme ich an, dass du immer wieder viel Wasser auffüllen musst, da dir die Umgebung etliches an Wasser raus zieht. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Es ist eigentlich ein schöner Teich, wäre wirklich schade darum. Vielleicht verzichtest du einfach auf die Fische?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Aug. 2014)

Ich denke das da so viel Schmotter im Teich ist das du um eine richtige Säuberung nicht rum kommst.
Wann hast du das letzte mal da drinne richtig gereinigt??


----------



## Mücke (25. Aug. 2014)

Ich würde mit einer neuen Schmutzwasserpumpe den Teich lehr pumpen. Wenn die Folie reicht den Rand erhöhen das zukünftig kein fremdwasser in den Teich läuft und mit neuem Wasser, unterwasserpflanzen und Wasserflöhe usw den Teich neu anlegen. Die Flöhe und das Kleingetier bekommst du in kleinen Tümpeln . Gib nicht auf das wird schon wieder.


----------



## Yogibubu (25. Aug. 2014)

Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe und die bisherigen Lösungsvorschläge. 
Die Sache sieht so aus: Der Teich als solcher bleibt weitesthehend sich selbst überlassen, d.h. mein Handeln beschränkt sich vorwiegend auf das regelmäßige Reinigen des Druckfilters und nachfüllen vom Wasser . Ansonsten im Herbst Söll-Teichschlammentferner rein, und im Frühjahr Söll-Biobooster (bei der Filterinbetriebnahme) und Söll Bakterienstarter in den Filter. Außerdem neue Leuchtmittel in die UVAs. Und damit bin ich alle Jahre zuvor bestens gefahren. Beim heißen Wetter immer einen Springbrunnen an und die Osaga-Luftpumpe, die sonst den ganzen Winter läuft. Fremdwasser schließe ich aus, außerdem die ganze weite Umgebung des Teiches bekommt keine Chemie oder Dünger zu sehen. Der Teich wird mit Leitungswasser befüllt. Habe mir sogar den Gardena SR 2000 gekauft – doch den Fischen nützte das nicht. 
An Altersschwäche sind sie nicht gestorben, ich hatte drei Generationen drin. Komischerweise die drei __ Grünfrösche, die im Frühjahr nach den __ Kröten eingezogen sind und sich die Reviere in der Pfütze streitig machen genauso munter, wie die immer größer werdende Kaulquappen.

Aber einen Verdacht hat mir Michael bestätigt. Seit einiger Zeit kommt streunt der Nachbarsköter bei mir rum  . Zwei mal habe ich beobachtet, wie er doch angeblich nur saufen ging, um dann eine Runde schwimmen zu gehen! Wie ein Torpedo, quer durch alle Seerosen. Ist so ein dreckiges Zottelmonster. Ein scharfer strahl aus dem Schlauch zeigte keine Wirkung – er kam wieder! Weis noch nicht, wie ich ihn weg kriege, aber jetzt, wo meine Fische ohnehin weg sind könnte ich es eigentlich mit dem Weidezaungerät probieren…

Es bleibt mir wohl tatsächlich nichts anderes übrig, als ten Teich leer zu pumpen, die Frage ist lediglich ob besser im Herbst oder im Frühjahr? Was meint Ihr?

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Mücke (25. Aug. 2014)

Wenn die Fische eh nicht mehr da sind dann mach lieber gleich wenn du Zeit dafür hast. Die Idee mit dem Strom ist voll toll. hahaha die hätte von mir sein können.


----------



## andreas w. (25. Aug. 2014)

Hi Andreas,

wie schon gesagt wurde, gib deinem Teich noch ne Chance und ein bischen Zeit. Was evtl. auch sein kann - hatte ich bei mir vor langem auch in abgeschwächter Form: die Seerosen bedecken zuviel der Oberfläche.
Es ist grundsätzlich richtig Pflanzen im Teich zu halten, jedoch sollte (laut irgendwelchen Berechnungen) nur *maximal ein Drittel* der gesamten Oberfläche bedeckt sein. Bei dir ist der Anteil wesentlich höher.
Durch den geringeren Lichteinfall sinkt der Sauerstoffanteil und die Pflanzen zersetzen sich mehr, bzw. du hast einen höheren "Schmodder-Anteil" im Teich. Dadurch müssten sich einige andere Werte auch verändern, zu mindest der Sauerstoff sinkt. Das kann ein ausschlaggebender Punkt für dein Fischsterben gewesen sein. 
Wie gesagt, hatte ich auch schonmal und nachdem ich dann massiv Pflanzen (meistens Seerosen und Laichgras) raus gehauen hatte, wurde es wieder gut.

Mein Tipp, Seerosen verkleinern und kleiner halten. Gib dem Teich noch ´ne Chance.
Gruß Andreas.


----------



## lotta (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andreas (Jogibubu),
wie alt ist denn Dein Teich?
Auf Deinen Fotos, sehe ich keine deutliche Kapillarsperre,
könnte dort nicht doch viel umliegendes Erdreich eingeschwemmt werden
und somit zu viele Nährstoffe -> sinkender Sauerstoffgehalt?
Hierzu mal das hier, hasts vielleicht ja schon selber gelesen:
Aus Wiki

*Sogenanntes Umkippen eines Teiches*
Die in einem Teich lebenden Pflanzen und Tiere bilden ein komplexes Ökosystem mit vielfältigen Beziehungen, deren Stabilität mit der Größe und Artenvielfalt des Gewässers zunimmt. Besonders kleine Teiche mit wenigen Arten zeigen sich deshalb oft als recht instabil und störanfällig, weshalb eine regelmäßige Reinigung notwendig ist.[1]

Wenn plötzlich ein Großteil der Tiere und Pflanzen in einem Teich abstirbt, wird dies oft fälschlich als „Umkippen“ bezeichnet. In einem Teich geht eine solche Katastrophe meist auf einen akuten Sauerstoffmangel zurück. Dieser wird oft durch den Sauerstoffverbrauch einer hohen Biomassekonzentration (vor allem an Algen) zyklisch hervorgerufen und unterschreitet irgendwann den für das Überleben notwendigen Mindestgehalt. Eine überdurchschnittliche Algenvermehrung hat ihre Ursache meistens in einem Überangebot an Nährstoffen im Teich. Im Schlamm auf dem Teichgrund befinden sich organische Reste von Laub, Blütenpollen und Futterresten, die bei einer steigenden Wassertemperatur die gebundenen Nährstoffe freigeben. Dadurch entsteht eine Überversorgung im Gartenteich, die für schnellwachsende Pflanzen, wie Algen, eine Nische für ungehindertes Wachstum bietet.[2]

Manchmal stirbt aber auch nur eine Algenpopulation ab, wenn sich ihre Nährstoffe erschöpft haben. In wieder anderen Fällen folgt einer Algenentwicklung die explosionsartige Vermehrung algenfressenden Zooplanktons, das dann die Sauerstoff erzeugenden Algen auffrisst und selbst den restlichen Sauerstoff bis zum Exitus verbraucht.

Vielleicht kann es ein wenig helfen
Viel Glück
Gruß Bine


----------



## Wackenmaniac (25. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

da wir das Problem an unserer Zwischenhälterung aktuell auch hatten, würde ich dir empfehlen mal die UV auszulassen. Bei uns war es so, dass ich etwas Probleme mit Nitrit bekommen hatte, obwohl der Filter eingelaufen war. Daraufhin hab ich mal die UV ausgemacht und der Spuk war schnell vorbei. Die killt halt alles was man an Nützlichen und Unnützlichen im Teich hat. Die Algen kommen dann zwar hoch aber das ist dann immer noch besser als wenn die Fische das Zeitliche segnen. Wahrscheinlich stimmt da, im Zusammenhang mit dem Eintrag von ausserhalb, irgendwas in der Mikrobiologie nicht. Dem kann man mit handelsüblichen Tests leider gar nicht auf die Spur kommen, da hilft meistens nur ausprobieren. 

Ansonsten würde ich, wie hier auch geschrieben, versuchen den Rand so zu gestalten, dass da nix mehr rein gespült werden kann und den Hund irgendwie vom Grundstück zu bekommen. Kann mir zwar eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Doch kenne ich sogar aus einem Fall in der Bekanntschaft. Hund ist ein mal baden gegangen und kurz darauf sind alle Fische eingegangen. Hängt aber wohl mit einem Wirkstoff zusammen. Nicht jedes Zeckenmittel ist betroffen. Steht auch in der Anleitung. Gibt auch sichere Mittel. Einfach mal den Nachbar fragen.
Ist aber nur eine Möglichkeit von vielen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Limnos (26. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Wenn das Wasser braun aber klar ist, geruchlos, der pH Wert über 6 ist, kann das nicht die Ursache für das Fischsterben sein. Hierfür vermute ich eine starke Infektion oder, falls sie aller in kurzer Zeit gestorben sind, eine Vergiftung. Ich würde aber auch die ganze Technik abstellen, nichts chemisches oder Bakterielles hinein geben, dagegen viel __ Wasserpest, __ Laichkraut, __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserschlauch oder __ Tausendblatt hinzu geben. Die äußeren, schon angefressenen Blätter der Seerosen würde ich entfernen, damit für Unterwasserpflanzen mehr Licht da ist. Alles andere ist ohne eine genaue Analyse ein Herumstochern im Nebel und jedesmal eine Veränderung des natürlichen Gleichgewichts, ohne, dass es bei der Vielzahl der Möglichkeiten Aussicht auf Erfolge gibt. Nach einer gewissen Zeit würde ich wieder Fische einsetzen, aber andere Arten, falls die Krankheit z.B. goldfischspezifisch war. Gibt es noch andere Tiere, __ Schnecken, __ Egel, Insektenlarven, die überlebt haben? Mit Wasserflöhen würde ich einen Test mit Teichwasser in einem kleineren Behälter machen, da man die wenigen Wasserflöhe einer Portion in einem Teich ohnehin nicht wiederfindet. 
Einen Teich, wie den deinigen hätte ich ohnehin ganz ohne Technik betrieben. Die mag zwar in einem Koi- oder überbesetztem Teich nützlich sein, nicht aber in einem Teich mit dem Bewuchs wie auf dem Bild. Das wasser permanent durch Regenwasser zu erneuern, halte ich übrigens auch für eine gute Idee. Starke Umwälzung kommt oft Algen besonders zugute. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2014)

Bis auf den Tipp mit den Fischen unterschreibe ich Wolfgangs-Beitrag zu 100% .

Zukünftig würde ich auf Fische verzichten. Die Filtergeschichte und diverse Wasseraufbereiter haben sich dann auch erledigt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
das tut auch mir sehr leid mit Deinem Teich. Den Hund vom Teich fernzuhalten, ist wohl nicht nur für die Fische gut, auch die Pflanzen und __ Frösche werden es danken.
Wolfgangs Vorschlag zum Wassertest halte ich für eine gute Anregung. Um zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis zu kommen, brauchst Du sicher noch einen Vergleich mit Regen- und Leitungswasser, da die Wasserflöhe auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit sterben werden, in einem stark belasteten Wasser dann aber möglicherweise schneller.


----------



## kuhantilope (27. Aug. 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus das dein Teich schon wie du geschrieben hast besteht und seit dem nicht mehr gereinigt wurde und das ist dein Problem 
Ich habe den kies darin gesehen und darin liegt dein Problem dort ist es wie in einer Kläranlage nur das diese nun Voll ist 
Du solltest auch deine Mittelchen weglassen und lieber in eine bessere Filterung investieren und wie schon geschrieben deine Pflanzen zurückschneiden und regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen


----------



## Yogibubu (26. März 2015)

Melde mich zurück! Ich denke, der Zeitpunkt ist richtig, um – nach dem Supergau des vergangenen Jahres meine Pfütze zu reaktivieren. Den ersten Schritt habe ich hinter mir, das braune Wasser und weitestgehend, aber nicht alles an Schlamm ist raus und nein, ich habe das Becken nicht mit Domestos gereinigt, wie mir der neugierige Nachbar empfohlen hatte 

Nur noch neue UV-C Leuchtmittel sowie Bakterien für den Filter kaufen und es kann los gehen !

Grüße an Alle

Andreas


----------



## mitch (27. März 2015)

Yogibubu schrieb:


> sowie Bakterien für den Filter kaufen


wenn der Teich so wie oben im Bild aussieht kannst du dir den Bakterienzukauf sparen - da sind noch genug vorhanden um neu durchzustarten


----------



## krallowa (27. März 2015)

Bakterien brauchst du sicher nicht, Geldverschwendung.
Die Seerose ist sicher ein dicker Haufen Wurzelwerk vollgepackt mit allerhand Lebewesen.
Hatte in meinen alten Teich auch die Seerose ohne Korb im Teich und nachher keine Chance mehr die Wurzeln ohne Beschädigung der Folie zu kürzen oder gar zu entfernen.
Überlege dir ob du nun wieder Wasser einlassen möchtest und somit der Seerose ein ungezügeltes Wachstum zu erlauben oder ob die Seerose raus nimmst, in Körbe packst und eine neue Folie evtl. einziehst.
Denn zwischen den Wurzeln wird die wieder alles verschlammen und du kannst die gleiche Prozedur wiederholen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Limnos (27. März 2015)

Hi

Besteht die Möglichkeit permanent Regenwasser in den Teich zu leiten? Das würde Schadstoffe immer wieder verdünnen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

